# Counter Zähler für die Homepage



## convo (24. April 2005)

hi leute,
 ich suche für meine Homepage nen Counter Zähler.
 Es gibt ja SOO viele,aber eigentlich ist es doch sinnloss,dass es so viele Counter Zähler für den ein und denselben zweck gibt,nämlich nur die besucher zählen..
 naja,nen kostenpflichiten such ich jetzt nicht grad,denn sowas find ich schwachsinnig...

 ich such halt einen,der nach bedarf den counter in der HP anzeigt oder nicht und auch IP-Unterscheidung macht,also das nicht ein user,wenn er 100 mal auf die page geht,auch gleich 100 besucher mitberechnet werden..
 auch will ich eine IP-Sperrung drinhaben,sodass erst nach einer Stunde beispielsweise ein User erst wieder als neuer User gewertet darf und somit ein Besucher mehr auf der Page.
 Auch sollte man auch style-auswahl-möglichkeiten haben.. müssen nicht viele sein,nur so viele styles,dass man den counter auf die seite einigermaßen anpassen kann...

 auch sollte der counter forum-besucher zählen lassen,wie oft user das forum besuchen..
 in der foren-software selber,scheint es sowas ja nicht zu geben,deswegen muss das ein counter machen..

 kennt ihr abhilfen bzw. tipps wo es welche gibt?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. April 2005)

Hast du bei deinem Webspace denn keine Scriptsprachen-Unterstützung (PHP / Perl)? Dafür gibts massenweise kostenlose Scripte


----------



## cromox (4. Mai 2005)

in selfphp ist ein Counter als Beispielscript mit integriert, dieser Unterscheidet meines erachtens auch nach IP adressen. Dein Webspace sollte eigentlich php unterstützen und du kannst dann diesen einfach einbauen.

http://www.selfphp.de


----------



## evolution1985 (9. Mai 2005)

Ich verwende auf meiner Seite den statcounter. Hat sehr viele Features und unterscheidet zwischen Page Loads, Unique Visitors und Returning Visitors. Auch mit grafischer Statistik. Kostet nichts und du findest ihn unter http://www.statcounter.com.


----------



## Ben Ben (9. Mai 2005)

awstats soll ja auch nicht gerade schlecht sein.


----------

